# Plus Size with IBS - opinions needed



## champagnelifestyle1988 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Meggie, im from the north east of scotland. I just joined today! id like to introduce myself and make IBS friends!

So basically i was told i probably have IBS when i was around 16/17 i was just leaving school and i was feeling bloated etc and they didnt officially diagnose me just told me to try eat healthy. I am now 26 and trying to concieve and recently had to get tested for PCOS because thats what i thought i had! i havent had any IBS trouble un til this past year so its like it went away and then came back. my ovaries seemingly look fine and my hormones and bloods have come back normal.

So with waking up at 2am crying and howling so loud in pain i decided to do some research! seems to me like my IBS is back and back with a vengeance! My symptoms are;

*Abdominal pain daily (varies from dull ache to stabbing pains)

*Shooting pain through bum and lady parts

*Regular but long period cycles (33-45) and often spotting in between sometimes for weeks

*Extremely tired all the time doesnt matter how much i sleep

*Sore and achy lower back pain and uncomfortable when i walk for too long or do exersizes

*Acid Reflux to the point where i cant focus on anything else it makes me feel sick and i dont want to move.

*Headaches on and off

*Brain fog ALOT

*During period time i find i get really bad pain like contractiopns but worse hit right up to my chest waves of pain through my body to where i have to try find a position where it doesnt hurt

I have been looking for tips but if anyone has any good suggestions id be greatful! im 19stone8 atm and i know my weight does affect it and i am trying to help myself and ask the doctor for a dietitian to help with losing weight.

Also i will start talking enzymes maybe papaya capsules, fish oil capsules daily and aloe vera and also intake a bottle of yakult daily.

please if anyone can share their similar stories with me id be greatful!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Have your drs brought up endometriosis to you? The symptoms (especially the ones related to your cycle) are common symptoms in endo. Please check it out if you haven't already


----------



## champagnelifestyle1988 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey @marleyma thanks for your reply! I havent no, i will do the next time i go to the doctor. I thought i had PCOS but they said if my bloods came back normal and the ultrasound didnt show anything then i dont have the syndrome but a few girls ive spoken to on instagram have said they didnt have the syndrome but had the cycts on their ovaries. the bloating is so uncomfortable and its all the time and i will be mentioning it to the doctor next week. I do tink its becasue im overweight and ive spent years eating what i want when i want and my IBS has probably come back fighting but i have been asked about if i have endo because a few symptoms are simlar. its my peiod that concerns me, i spotted everyday last month as well as a 3 day period and i think i didnt bleed for only 8 days last month, which is a pain. Have you got endo??


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh. Sorry to hear you are going through some much! They suspect I have endo but are hesitant to do the surgery because I have other stuff going on. My period is kind of the opposite. It comes every few months but is horribly painful and my pms is insane lol. They will probably do a vaginal Ultrasound. Are you on birth control? They say that helps but for me atleast I cannot handle birth control as it makes me feel even worse.


----------

